# Bucks vs Suns: Game 35



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

It's about time I get back to doing these threads.


In the wake of the Larry Sanders drama, the best thing for the Bucks right now might be to get on the court and drown out the voices. That being said, the Bucks and Suns have a bit of a beef going on right now, as the last game between the two saw Jabari Parker go down with a season ending ACL tear, followed by Chris Middleton's wild game-winning 3. God willing, we won't see another injury but we will get just as crazy of an ending here. 

Also worth noting, this will be one of Milwaukee's few nationally televised games as NBAtv will be showing it.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Also worth mentioning, Dudley and Mayo both missed shoot around this morning with illnesses. They're both questionable for tonight.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Tough loss for the Bucks. 

On the bright side, another solid game from Giannis and Henson cracked 20 minutes again.


----------

